# Rootzwiki Google Plus Galaxy Nexus (CDMA) circle



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey all, I started myself up a GNex'ers circle and just wanted to mention something about the google plus button under your profile in the forums. I've noticed tons of people are having trouble with their link so I thought i would make sort of a dual purpose post. 
1. To get the google+ button to work you need to copy the string of numbers between the forward slashes that appears just prior to the word "posts" on YOUR google plus PROFILE screen. Take that copied number and paste it in the area of your profile that is appropriate under the editing section. I know that sounds complicated but it is not at all. After this just hit the save changes and off you go.

2. If you want in my GNex'ers circle please post here with a working G+ button, don't post your link here cuz it could be harvested for spam, Just drop in and say howdy.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine should work, I don't post to G+ a lot, but hello as well!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Waddup doe, just added my google+ hope i did it right add me.


----------



## ramcharger1979 (Jul 15, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

In

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

Howdy I hope to be added to the circle


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

I've added every person on this thread! W00t!



afmracer6 said:


> In
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


You need to add your profile info to your Rootz account so we can add you!


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> I've added every person on this thread! W00t!
> 
> You need to add your profile info to your Rootz account so we can add you!


Did mine work I just added it


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

goater1220 said:


> Did mine work I just added it


Yessir.


----------



## gotbeer (Jan 6, 2012)

I should have a working button now. Feel free to add me. New to the community since I had a Motorola locked bootloader before.


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Howdy doo


----------



## el-bori (Aug 19, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## dard12 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll take it.


----------



## LongRifle (Jan 3, 2012)

don't use g+ too much, but count me in!


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about the button. I never even noticed that it wasn't working.


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

howdy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF is a Google+?


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

count me in


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Howdy! I need friends on G+ I never use it...lol. And Twitter friends too! I'm a lonely person. = p


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Howdy

Any way to make the circle public so I can follow the others.


----------



## droidnp (Jun 18, 2011)

Howdy, my should be working


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in ... if I got my link working right.


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Hidyyy Hoooooo


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Count me in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

howdy! add me please ... finally some action on google+


----------



## HoOn (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

howdy sorry add me again im using a diff google plus account and forgot to change it


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> I've added every person on this thread! W00t!
> 
> You need to add your profile info to your Rootz account so we can add you!


done .... whoops! thanks


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

just updated


----------



## manardrs.jb (Jul 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

I just shared my GNex'ers circle on google plus so if anybody wants a quick way to add everyone up to this post plus a few others i ferreted out, go to my profile page. For any of you wondering how to share a circle, you go to your "Circles" page of your profile and drag the circle you want to share up to the area with the people in your circles. After doing this, in the place where you circle sat will now be some new options one of which is share. Click and your off to the races.


----------



## Live2Rootz (Dec 29, 2011)

Add me too! Google+ needz moar interesting convos

Sent by way of my Sexy Galaxy Nexy.


----------



## nyy1326 (Jan 16, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

count me in


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

Pick me!


----------



## Hojaye (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm in....I think


----------



## grayzweb (Jun 10, 2011)

Great idea. Add me too. I will add people this eve when I get home









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ejackson (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok I think I got it right, you can add me also.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

I updated the circle share on G+ if anyone missed anyone else on here. We should have a super hangout someday.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Hell count me in. Gives me a reason to actually use G+.


----------



## ttlycnfuzd (Jun 28, 2011)

Sure .... Why Not!


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Add me to your list.


----------



## [email protected]<3 (Jan 4, 2012)

What's up. Add me in too.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Google! Woo! Add me!


----------



## synesthete (Jan 7, 2012)

Add me please.


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Holy notifications.



jrkoffjonsn said:


> I updated the circle share on G+ if anyone missed anyone else on here. We should have a super hangout someday.


And also use Google messenger more, or if like me, at all.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure go ahead, I don't ever use it, but this might give me a reason lol


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

add me


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello all! I'm going to just add everyone on this thread.


----------



## synesthete (Jan 7, 2012)

My link was broken, but it seems to be working now.


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay, just a little heads up for those that may not be familiar with the mechanics of G+. It is, for the most part, about looking at what other people have shared. It is like everyone has their own little Front page of the Internet(shameless reddit theft). As you add people, your stream of incoming gets more in depth and you get to see more and more of the stuff that interests you. I say the stuff that interests you because you choose who you have in your circles and what content you see. The same goes for what you share. G+ isn't about forcing your message down other peoples throats. Its about getting it out to LIKE-MINDED individuals who may share the same interests.


----------



## manardrs.jb (Jul 16, 2011)

this is really helpful


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

me me me!!!!


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

howdy!


----------



## prefanatic (Jul 29, 2011)

Hellllo.


----------



## dard12 (Jun 20, 2011)

We had a Google+ hangout last night with 50+ people in it. It was pretty informative and I actually learned a lot in the little time I was in there. I'm already enjoying the decision to make a Rootz G+ circle.


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

Howdy!!


----------



## dantheman (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Add me in too! Thanks!


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Fix those links, some people r not nice enough to do it for ya and then they miss out on all the wonderful stuff you could have added to their lives.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

howdee


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I added a whole circle of people (76 lol) that I don't know so people ... time to get to know yall! =]


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed this earlier...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

joeyfrost42 said:


> Fix those links, some people r not nice enough to do it for ya and then they miss out on all the wonderful stuff you could have added to their lives.


Fixed mine, sorry added more than just the numbers


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think mine works.


----------



## breakerfall (Aug 1, 2011)

Ooh, me! Me!


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm in...just started using it a little bit more...


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Plusser here, if you add me shoot a msg so I know to circle properly.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ttlycnfuzd (Jun 28, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Plusser here, if you add me shoot a msg so I know to circle properly.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


need to fix your gplus link... all you need is the numbers, not the whole site... it winds up looking like this -
http..//plus.google.com/https://plus.google.com/117143169890764705728/posts (edited to show full ink)


----------



## darc87 (Aug 25, 2011)

How-Dee!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Plusser here, if you add me shoot a msg so I know to circle properly.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


 says your link not found brotha.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm already in a lot of your circles, but still, howdy.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Signing up!


----------



## Winston Lane (Dec 18, 2011)

BOOOOOOM!

Oh wait.... I mean Howdy!


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

How do I sign up? I am new to G+

Tjkeller at Gmail.com

Please add me!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

I am in just have to setup the link.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey all, we are having a great time using G+ Messenger to chat with everybody in our Galaxy Nexus RootzWiki Circle. It has been Very informative and a great way to get to know each other and more about our phones. Hop in here and say Hi to get added to the conversation.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

stashtrey said:


> How do I sign up? I am new to G+
> 
> Tjkeller at Gmail.com
> 
> ...


I don't think you need an invite anymore. If you go to plus.google.com you should be able to get right to it since you already have a gmail account.


----------



## heinylover (Sep 30, 2011)

yo


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

SOAP SUX


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Hows it going, I added you to a circle, why don't you share your gnexus circle with us so we can add each other....


----------



## Jeff Kirvin (Dec 23, 2011)

Encircle, plz


----------



## KeyN0teSPeaker (Dec 1, 2011)

Always looking for opportunities to learn more! Count me in.


----------



## cj250mills (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in for sure!!!! Connor Mills

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

I post this cricle publicly several times a day though from now on it will have some indicative label


----------



## aquariumdrinker (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## naturalstamina (Jan 12, 2012)

hi all


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

May I join the circle


----------



## dogg94 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hiya


----------



## ttlycnfuzd (Jun 28, 2011)

dogg94 said:


> Hiya


need to fix your gplus profile link.... You don't put your email address there. You will want to grab the set of numbers " http : / /plus.google.com/NUMBERSHERE/post "that show up in your browsers web address bar when you go to your profile.

*edited web address due to shortening*


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I finally went in and added everyone that added me. This is a big circle!


----------



## jeffro2607 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello. May I join please?


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

i was weary of this @ first but this was actually a great idea...

great to join the running chat and speak with people in real time about a particular topic. AWESOME

anyone who want to add me go ahead


----------



## Shank (Jun 13, 2011)

Please add me as well. Thanks.


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Those of you going thru and adding individually, if you add me i share the updated circle publicly several times a day


----------



## jeffro2607 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just added everyone now I might have a little action on Google+


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

joeyfrost42 said:


> Those of you going thru and adding individually, if you add me i share the updated circle publicly several times a day


Awesome. I was going to check up on that now that I'm at work and on an actual computer. Man I'd kill to have some 4G in my area so I'm not stuck trying to do these types of things over crappy 3G :[


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## vwpiper (Dec 19, 2011)

Add me too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Added, Shared, and Bumped


----------



## tonyg916 (Jul 18, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## ajamudc (Dec 29, 2011)

Add me too.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

sha-bam!


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

vwpiper said:


> Add me too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


404 Error...you might not have it right...


----------



## custompcs (Oct 8, 2011)

Howdy


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

Pretty sure my button works.


----------



## dawynkoop (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in, link should be working.


----------



## DarkTattoo (Aug 19, 2011)

Howdy, G-Nex!


----------



## twkellen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello!


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola


----------



## nuclearbier (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

IM SICK OF ALL THE EMAILS!1

lol, but no seriously. Crazy amount of you guys flowing in, what a nice community the Nexus is building.


----------



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

notimportant said:


> IM SICK OF ALL THE EMAILS!1
> 
> lol, but no seriously. Crazy amount of you guys flowing in, what a nice community the Nexus is building.


You can turn off the email notifications


----------



## sonnydroid (Dec 20, 2011)

count me in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## destes37 (Jun 6, 2011)

Always looking to broaden my circles









edit: I can't seem to get my link to work. Tried all variations with my numbers and still no dice. I left it as https://plus.google.com/118100463857926198283/posts Thats what its supposed to look like i guess yet i continue to get a link broken error. Oh well


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Added and Shared in my Stream


----------



## SquidNips (Jan 21, 2012)

This looks promising


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

MathewSK81 said:


> You can turn off the email notifications


Yes you can.

The post was meant to be taken more lightly. Its just entertaining how many emails I get in one day from just G+ now.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

destes37 said:


> Always looking to broaden my circles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to just put the number and nothing else in there. In your case: 118100463857926198283


----------



## gti18t (Dec 24, 2011)

howdy


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Howdy Ya'll. Get me in there broseph.

And everyone feel free to add me to your own circles as well. I'm all about networking at this point. And if you follow me on twitter, I'll follow back.


----------



## sonnydroid (Dec 20, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> ... We should have a super hangout someday.


^^this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Terryrook1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

This circle is pretty damn sweet if I say so myself. 136 people in my Gnex circle already lol and we have an awesome hangout I'm usually in all day.


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok so I'm failing at this... I've got lots of notifications of people adding me... but how do I actually get the circle that was created to show up? do I just add everyone back to a new circle called Gnex or something?

I didn't know I was so noob at G+ :\


----------



## ttlycnfuzd (Jun 28, 2011)

mindleak said:


> Ok so I'm failing at this... I've got lots of notifications of people adding me... but how do I actually get the circle that was created to show up? do I just add everyone back to a new circle called Gnex or something?
> 
> I didn't know I was so noob at G+ :\


Here's what you can do.... Go to G+ and add anyone that has added you (from here) and create a new circle. You can call it GNex, Galaxy Nexus, ... whatever you want it to be called.

Or, lets say that you already have people added, but not in circles... you can go to your circles tab and simply drag and drop.

All else fails, simply keep an eye on this G+ -> https://plus.google.com/112539781090957869554/posts (thats joeyfrost42) ... he usually keeps posting his circle in case anyone has missed anyone.

f you get lost, just PM or G+ someone and we can help you more


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

ttlycnfuzd said:


> Here's what you can do.... Go to G+ and add anyone that has added you (from here) and create a new circle. You can call it GNex, Galaxy Nexus, ... whatever you want it to be called.
> 
> Or, lets say that you already have people added, but not in circles... you can go to your circles tab and simply drag and drop.
> 
> ...


Ah ha! That's the step I was missing... finding his shared circle. Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

bump and circle share, thanks guys, this is awesome, i'm having loads of fun in the hangout and hope everybody is learning alot


----------



## sonnydroid (Dec 20, 2011)

joeyfrost42 said:


> bump and circle share, thanks guys, this is awesome, i'm having loads of fun in the hangout and hope everybody is learning alot


When are u all having the hangouts? I seem to be missing out on them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

ohai!


----------



## doecheese (Jan 26, 2012)

I think my google+ link works... add me


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't know how to use G+ but add me anyways


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Bumped and soon to be shared


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

howdy!


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> I don't know how to use G+ but add me anyways


Your link doesn't work. Don't put the whole link to your G+ profile in. Just put the number.

For instance, plus.google.com/114389191215441524913/posts is the link to my profile. I just put the 114389191215441524913 in the G+ spot in my Rootz profile page to make the link work properly.


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey there! Add me!


----------



## ewhitak (Jul 25, 2011)

O Hay!


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

So this is my first mobile non mobile check-in so i thought hey, why not bump my own thread. Much Love and remember just cuz their not rooted doesn't make them the enemy.

Sent from my Hp laptop using RootzWiki


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't have a button but frankiedemetrius87(at)Gmail(dot)com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Don't have a button but frankiedemetrius87(at)Gmail(dot)com
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Adding the button is easy! Just go to your profile and copy the string of numbers in the URL then paste this in the slot in your Root wiki control panel.

And everyone make sure to add me!

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn... and I thought this thread was going to be useful and include a link to a shared Google Plus Circle.

Oh well.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

bmcclure937 said:


> Damn... and I thought this thread was going to be useful and include a link to a shared Google Plus Circle.
> 
> Oh well.


https://plus.google.com/100031852932201570050/posts/jh4SL6Ch7Q5


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

Pretty sure my button is working. Doesn't hurt to add another toro or maguro user.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Howdy here is the latest Circle https://plus.google.com/u/0/112539781090957869554/posts/Y9KmRRcZPre


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys!
Thought I would give this a bump.
Circle got outta hand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Howdy all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

msrfx said:


> Count me in!


In your Rootz profile, don't put the entire URL of you G+ profile. Just put the big number from the URL in there and it does the rest.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

MathewSK81 said:


> In your Rootz profile, don't put the entire URL of you G+ profile. Just put the big number from the URL in there and it does the rest.


My bad! Fixed! Thanks


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

So the Circle got so big i have to start over so here is a new circle with only the people from THIS post. https://plus.google.com/u/0/112539781090957869554/posts/UBgM2vdAASB


----------



## okie_k (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey all, made some changes here they are, only people from this post are getting put in the circle, plenty of other GNex circles now with randoms in them so when you post here for the first time, i add you and share the circle with you.


----------



## FlameSpaz (Jun 11, 2011)

joeyfrost42 said:


> Hey all, made some changes here they are, only people from this post are getting put in the circle, plenty of other GNex circles now with randoms in them so when you post here for the first time, i add you and share the circle with you.


Thanks!


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Lollee76 said:


> Thanks!


 Indeed


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

The *Rootz*_Wiki _Galaxy Nexus Circle (CDMA) https://plus.google.com/u/0/112539781090957869554/posts/2h862dFcCpq


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Hey !!


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Yo Yo, Who wants a mustache ride?


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

New and improved stoned cold RootzWiki CDMA GNex circle https://plus.google.com/u/0/112539781090957869554/posts/GjLc9Yy1kKT


----------



## sonnydroid (Dec 20, 2011)

joeyfrost42 said:


> New and improved stoned cold RootzWiki CDMA GNex circle https://plus.google....sts/GjLc9Yy1kKT


+1


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

....ugh...hi? lOL


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Who's Gonna be number 100 in the list? Google Plus is really full of excitement these days! Don't be afraid to say Howdy and join in on the fun. We have a mobile chat where we discuss Roms, Kernels and other GNex related goodies. Here we are, don't be shy. https://plus.google.com/u/0/112539781090957869554/posts/9BzvWsg1VBh


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

So Just a refresher, this post is for those folks wanting to be in the rootzwiki circle i curate for cdma GNex users


----------



## Chewy1576 (Aug 3, 2011)

Add please.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

add


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

Count me in

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Throw me in please.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Add me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I like being apart of the cool crowd.


----------



## ttlycnfuzd (Jun 28, 2011)

Say what? We're the cool crowd!?!? How'd that happen?


----------

